# Weird feather growths.



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Weird feather growths. Can anyone explain this, more birds had it but i guess its fixed now.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Im not sure what you are talking about and seeing....


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Some of the feathers are longer than the other ones. The secondary is sticking out, and the middle tail feathers.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Some of the feathers are longer than the other ones. The secondary is sticking out, and the middle tail feathers.


is'nt that normal?.. they lose feathers at differing times..


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> is'nt that normal?.. they lose feathers at differing times..


I was looking at the color patterns to find the weird growth


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Becky what do you think it is, 

And they should be done the moult by now and i just took the pictures yesterday.. Some are young from this year, some are old birds.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I was thinking that perhaps the longer ones just hadn't moulted yet, but I don't know. Maybe a weird moult? I'm thinking when they drop feathers again, they'll probably correct themselves.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Be sure to give them their garlic supplements. too.


----------

